# Mill/Drill Way Covers



## Hawkeye (Jun 26, 2017)

About two years ago, I got a new RF-30 mill/drill to replace the 25 that got all rusted up in my house fire. The rubber way guard behind the table already has a couple of holes and a slit that runs almost all the way across.




I had been wondering if the belt from a treadmill could be used to replace it. This weekend, I gave it a try. It seems flexible enough to fold up as you move the table back.






While I was at it, I made a table cover to help with clean-up.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 26, 2017)

A great idea and application.  If the table covers stay in place you have a real winner. The truck tire inner tube on my Enco mill/drill only lasted about 3 years before it started disintegrating. My SIL has a junked treadmill near my shop so I might steal your idea. If he disagrees he could protect it by taking it home.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## hman (Jun 26, 2017)

Fantastic idea!  Those covers ought to last a lifetime.


----------



## kvt (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok,   I like to cook also,  and had some old silicone cookie sheet covers,   just so happens that Is what I was thinking for covers,  They can handle heat from chips, and not a lot sticks to them.  I bought a role several years ago and and just replaced my first couple,  An that was just because they did not look as good any more,  But were still go,    I am even using one on my lathe as way covers when needed.   Flexible enough to move etc. so What the heck.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2017)

The cookie sheets would be great. Worth using what comes to hand.

I just tried a flammability test. I heated a piece of MIG wire up to bright orange and touched it to a bit of scrap belt. It melted in with a lot of smoke, but there were no flames at all. The second test was just hot enough to go black. It melted in a bit, but still no flames. Both times, the wire stopped at the woven backing.


----------

